# Mind the Gap



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm making some sliding doors for OH entrances and I cut the dado a little deep. The openings are 1-5/8 in wide and, with the door in place, the gap is just under 1/8 in. Will the bees be able to sneak out this way? I could shim or build up to decrease it but I like the free play if it's not too big.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

1/8 isn't allot. How thick are the bees... I'd say be ok. But if it's tight, it's right.... I'd build it up a hair , if in doubt.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I wouldn't be as worried about them sneaking out as I would about them glueing the doors shut. Bees can't get through a 1/8" gap. That is why we use #8 hardware cloth for our screens.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, but a 1/8 x 1-5/8 gap is potentially different. Yes, some debris will be there and a propolis-crazy colony may gum it up over time. I've had that happen on other doors.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Truthfully, I'm not really understanding the 1-5/8" part. Maybe a picture would help? How is the window hive doing?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bees can get through 1/6". 1/8" should stop them if it's consistent and there is no place where it gets wider...


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, it turns out that the flanges really compress the pine board and the gap closes pretty far down. I am confident they will not escape now. Here's a pic from before tightening. I'll show the whole OH when it's done. Getting there...


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

JWPalmer said:


> How is the window hive doing?


The WindOH colony is doing ok. Bringing in a pale pollen and drinking down the syrup. Haven't opened it up in a while.


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

If it was me, I would put a couple strips of felt on each edge causing the metal to move out and center in the gap.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Thanks for the pic. Makes sense now. Did you consider planing the board to make the dado shallower? Not even thinking it is necessary to do anything. That gap is pretty small. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

It's really small with the flanges tightened down. Pine compresses.


----------

